# WiFi Router around 2k - Is N13 still the best option?



## Santa Maria! (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok, so before last week, I had zero knowledge of anything related to routers. After a few days of scanning these forums, it seems the N13 is popularly recommended.

I've also read that the N13 is a bit old now. And all the recent reviews for it on Flipkart seem negative for some reason. I don't know if these things matter, but I'm just stating my observations.

As for my use case... currently I plan to use this with a MTNL 1Mbps connection which I will get soon. 1 laptop, 1 phone (occasionally) to be connected. For now, I will be in the same room as the router. But in say 6 months or so, I will probably shift to another place and want the signal to travel through at least 1 wall. I also want the router to be compatible with other providers such as Airtel/BSNL... if that's how things work.

Furthermore, I was pleasantly surprised at the fact that some routers can act as torrent clients as well, in conjunction with a USB hard drive. I would consider this a nice bonus in any routers you guys might recommend.

So... 2k budget, MTNL/BSNL/Airtel support, torrent support bonus.
What say thee?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 2, 2013)

Any good wifi router should work with any internet connection. 
However, for torrent using router only , there is another ongoing discussion, you may want to see it:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/178221-download-using-usb-router-without-turning-pc.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

if you are planning on using rt-n13u b1 for torrent downloading you must first take a look at this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/173578-dd-wrt-transmission-configuration-asus-rt-n13u.html
if you think you can handle this get n13u-b1 but if not then i suggest getting tp-link w8968 which does not have torrent client but in all other areas it is better than asus.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Oct 2, 2013)

I think I'll be able to read and set up required configuration. I'm a patient guy.
What about Cisco Linksys E900 Wireless-N300? The DD-WRT compatibility list mentions support for this thing.
How does it compare to the N13 and the tp-link w8968 you mentioned (which is a bit expensive on FK)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

looks mediocre compared to asus & tp-link both of which comes with more features by default.btw W8968 is available for ~2300 in nehru place(as per cost2cost rate list).


----------



## Santa Maria! (Oct 2, 2013)

Buying from Nehru Place is no problem, so I'll also check there.
You know, I've now made up my mind on wanting standalone torrent-client support. With that in mind, are there any better alternatives to N13?

Also, when you say the tp link model is superior to the n13 in all other areas, can you give me an idea on what kind of stuff you mean? I can see various 'features' mentioned in the spec sheet, but I can't make sense of them with my current knowledge.

Also, I should have mentioned that my laptop runs linux. The models suggested so far seem to claim they have linux support, but I'm just mentioning this to ensure any other recommendations also consider linux support.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2013)

at its price there is no alternative to rt-n13u b1.W8968 has adsl modem(can work with phone line broadband like bsnl,mtnl,airtel,reliance so no need to buy adsl modem separately)+better 3g usb modem support(they regularly update & include models used by Indian telecoms)+two 5dbi detachable antennas(asus has two 3dbi antennas non-detachable as well as internal) which means better range & option to replace them with more powerful antennas in future to further increase range.

OS doesn't matter because modems/routers have their own custom os & you only use a browser to access its web interface to configure it(kind of like changing settings of gmail which can be done from any device running any os as long as it has a web browser).


----------



## Santa Maria! (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmm, the adsl modem thingy sounds useful, but I suppose I can live without it.
Okay, so last question after finalizing the N13... FK has it at Rs. 2100. Is that inflated or not IYO? If it's a fair price, I'll make the purchase tomorrow!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2013)

its a good price so get it from flipkart.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot whitestar. You've been greatly helpful.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2013)

N13 B1 is the best. Install dd-wrt on it.


----------



## yogeshganvir (Jun 3, 2015)

ico said:


> N13 B1 is the best. Install dd-wrt on it.



hi friends,
this post was really helpful for my requirement.
but now N13 is out of market..what is next..my budget is 3k. 
your support will be appreciated.

DSL router, USB support, torrent..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2015)

nothing,unless you are willing to take the risk & experiment with custom firmwares.also instead of bumping 2 years old threads,start new thread.


----------

